# Gladwyne, Pa meet 9/12/2004



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Anybody from the Philadelphia area going to this meet off the Gladwyne exit on I-76 near the Schuylkill River next Sunday. I'll be there! There's a barbeque.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Damn, I would have come but I have my MSF class that day


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

Doh! Sorry, got Eagles tickets.

--nw


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

the meet is all day long!


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

So is the eagles game... Tailgating is a sport in itself, and the first game of the regular season is like a reunion.

Thanks for the invite just the same.

--nw


----------

